# Wesentliche Änderung Ja oder Nein?



## Thomas Linke (7 Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe ein dringliches Problem. 

Wir müssen eine 20 Jahre alte Anlage in Norwegen (EFTA) elektrisch Umbauen. Bisher waren die Motore über Netzschütze mit dem FU verbunden. Jetzt bekommt der Kunde für die Sicherheitsfunktionen eine fehlersicher Steuerung und die Antrieb werden ohne Netzschütz an die FU's angeschlossen. Diese verfügen über eine Anschaltbaugruppe mit der Sicherheitsfunktion Safe torque off ausgerüstet. 

Für mich ist das eine wesentliche Änderung. 

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thomas


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Februar 2012)

ob das schon eine Wesentliche änderung ist, ich weiß nicht.
Wenn die Maschine nicht Schneller oder Leistungsstärker wird und
du mit deiner Sicherheits SPS die Sicherheitstechnik im gleichen Ausmaß
nachbildest, bleibt doch alles beim alten.

Anhang anzeigen Wesentliche Veränderung von Maschinen_1.pdf

Anhang anzeigen Wesentliche_Veraenderung_von_Maschinen1[1].pdf


----------



## Thomas Linke (7 Februar 2012)

Hallo

In Hinblick auf meine Risikobeurteilung habe ich in bezug auf die Lebensphase Reparatur/Wartung/Service doch eine Änderung, in dem ich jetzt die Motore ohne Netzschütze ansteuere. Durch die Funktion Safe toraue off ist doch im whorst case möglich, dass Spannung am Klemmbrett anliegt allerdings kein Drehfeld erzeugt wird. Das heißt für mich, ich muss die Anlage neu betrachten und eine neue Konformitätserklärung austellen.

Oder?

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Verpolt (7 Februar 2012)

> Durch die Funktion Safe toraue off ist doch im whorst case möglich, dass  Spannung am Klemmbrett anliegt allerdings kein Drehfeld erzeugt wird



Nicht nur im Whorts case, sondern auszugehen von immer.


----------



## Safety (7 Februar 2012)

Hallo Herr Linke,
ist es wirklich eine Wesentliche Veränderung?
Aus welchen Gründen waren die Netzschütz da?
Da gibt es einige, wollte man eine Kat 3 erfüllen? Kanal 1 Schütz 1, Kanal 2 Umrichter.
War der Netzschütz eventuell für die Trennung bei einem Fehler des Bremswiderstands?

Wichtig welche Nationalen Vorschriften gibt es in Norwegen für Maschinen die vor 1995 gebaut wurden. Ist es ähnlich wie in Deutschland BtrSichV?

Risikobeurteilung machen und sich die Frage stellen neue Gefährdungen?

Wenn die Mindestanforderungen des Landes eingehalten werden dann würde ich hier eher keine wesentliche Veränderung sehen. Da ein Austausch hier eine Verbesserung der Sicherheit darstellt. Auch beim Netzschütz darf ich nicht davon ausgehen das beim öffnen der Schutztür der Antrieb Spannungslos ist. Bei Reparaturarbeiten ist immer eine Fachkraft gefragt und der muss hier die Netztrenneinrichtung betätigen und abschließen. Sollte eventuell in der BA nachgeführt werden. Eventuell ist auchbei dem neuen FU ein Netzschütz nötig.

Muss man genau Untersuchen und dann entscheiden. Doku vorher und nachher sehr wichtig.


----------



## Profilator (7 Februar 2012)

Hallo

mein bescheidenes Wissen zu dieser sehr interessanten Frage - sind nur Ansätze, ich hab jetzt hier zu Hause
nicht meine Unterlagen parat  :

/ Maschine vor 1995 erstmalig in Verkehr gebracht - ohne CE ?
/ Muss bei einer so alten Maschine nicht nur der Stand von damals "beibehalten" werden
/ Blöder Frage - fällt Norwegen überhaupt unter MRL / CE
/ Bei einer Wesentlichen Veränderung ist eine neue CE erforderlich, diese Definition wurde von Deutschland
  aus europaweit übernommen
/ Was eine Wesentliche Veränderung ist dafür gibts eine Entscheidungsmatrix - diese gilt aber m. E. nach nur
  für Deutschland


MfG


----------



## Tommi (7 Februar 2012)

Profilator schrieb:


> / Blöder Frage - fällt Norwegen überhaupt unter MRL / CE



Norwegen gehört zu den EFTA-Staaten und damit zum europäischen Wirtschaftsraum, also CE

Gruß
Tommi

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europ%C3%A4ische_Freihandelsassoziation


----------



## Thomas Linke (8 Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Erst mal vielen Dank für die Antworten und Anregungen. 

Habe gestern Abend leider nicht mehr ins Forum geschaut, da ich mit der Recherche darüber welche Regelung zum Tragen kommt, etwas die Zeit aus den Augen verloren habe.

Die Maschine ist 1993 ohne CE an den Kunden geliefert worden, also zu einem Zeitpunkt als Norwegen noch nicht dem EFTA Abkommen beigetreten ist (das war erst 1995). Die Grenzen der Maschine ändern sich nicht und es werden bei diesem Umbau (RetroFit) in allen Bereichen Betriebsmittel eingesetzt, die dem Stand der Technik entsprechen, es kommt eigentlich zu einer Verbesserung der Sicherheit. 

@Safety

Ob es eine ähnliche Regelung wie in Deutschland gibt in bezug auf die BtrSichV lasse ich klären und werde dann entscheiden ob es Bereiche gibt, die angepasst werden müssen.

Gruß

Thomas


----------

